# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  2013 NBA Finals: San Antonio Spurs vs. Miami Heat

## basketballfan22

I thought I would start a new thread dedicated to the NBA Finals. For those of you who are not aware of my previous posts, I am an avid Spurs fan; so GO SPURS GO!!!!!! I am posting a poll too, so vote on who you think will take it and in how many games.

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs have one more day of rest before they attack...spurs in 6

----------


## zaggahamma

i'm thinking 4 or 5 but went with 6

----------


## basketballfan22

Haha, I was surprised you picked 6 games.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Haha, I was surprised you picked 6 games.


i almost felt ashamed/remorse after i did it and still do...be better on my heart if it were 4 games...i can find better things to do with my evenings...basketball/most playoffs r like my reality tv

----------


## basketballfan22

> i almost felt ashamed/remorse after i did it and still do...be better on my heart if it were 4 games...i can find better things to do with my evenings...basketball/most playoffs r like my reality tv


Yeah, same here man. I don't watch much TV though, so it's all good. Just over 24 hours until the Finals begin. I am starting to get pretty anxious.

----------


## zaggahamma

I dvr diners drive ins and dives, judge judy, and a few prime time cable news shows, oh yeh and antique road show...lol...maybe a nature show here and there and ancient aliens..

saw a nice interview with duncan on sportscenter today...what a class act...think i missed the interview with pops...i need to set the dvr for that too...

cant wait

mullen mentioned fundamental ballers last a long time and get lots of rings  :Smilie:

----------


## basketballfan22

> I dvr diners drive ins and dives, judge judy, and a few prime time cable news shows, oh yeh and antique road show...lol...maybe a nature show here and there and ancient aliens..


_Game of Thrones_, reruns of _Seinfeld_ and _The King of Queens_, _Curb Your Enthusiasm_, _Dexter_, _Breaking Bad_, _Pardon the Interruption_, _Around the Horn_, _Chopped_, _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_, _Louie_, and _Workaholics_. I watch animal and physics specials too. I suppose I watch more than I thought, lol. Many of those have short seasons though.




> saw a nice interview with duncan on sportscenter today...what a class act...think i missed the interview with pops...i need to set the dvr for that too...


I missed those, but I will be on the lookout for them now. Thanks.




> mullen mentioned fundamental ballers last a long time and get lots of rings


That's right! Hopefully Timmy will get his fifth!

----------


## zaggahamma

king of queens is HILLARIOUS!

so your thread has 105 views!

----------


## basketballfan22

I know. I love that show. It is arguably my favorite sitcom after _Seinfeld_. I love Arthur!

105 views, but we are the only ones talking in it. At least vote people!

----------


## basketballfan22

I decided to put the deadline to vote for tomorrow because I think that is the only fair way. People can't be voting after games have been completed, lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

lol...i only think we had 5 guys post in the other bball thread...all good more than i get for my golf threads lmao

----------


## basketballfan22

Sorry man; but I can't join in on your golf threads, lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

its a gentlemans game

----------


## basketballfan22

> its a gentlemans game


Are you implying I am not a gentleman?!? Lol, just kidding. At least you said, "game" and not "sport."  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

LOL..i wondered where you were gonna go with that...no, you dont have to be an athlete to play but it can help ...nothing like being good at all sports though  :Smilie: 

#23 understands that

----------


## basketballfan22

> LOL..i wondered where you were gonna go with that...no, you dont have to be an athlete to play but it can help ...nothing like being good at all sports though 
> 
> #23 understands that


Okay, at least you aren't trying to argue that Tiger Woods is arguably the greatest athlete in the world (at least in his prime) because of his dominance in golf. There is no denying that being a great athlete will help you play golf well, but playing golf well doesn't make you a great athlete. I am sure Jordan would be good at bowling too if he put his mind to it, but I don't consider bowling a sport either (and I like bowling a lot). At least you are civil about this, lol. I have some buddies that play golf, and they go into fits of rage if one speaks ill of golf.

----------


## Rwy

Rather the spurs win but I think the heat win in 6

----------


## Sfla80

Did you see this?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Did you see this?


love it and my passion makes florida blue as well so lets do this....8:30?

----------


## Sfla80

Working till 10, but ill be here on the phone lol

----------


## zaggahamma

dayam...9pm?????????? wtf??????????

midnight if no overtime....wtf do these broadcasters think

NINE FN PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Also ridiculous to skip 2 days in between games...RIDICULOUS...they do that twice

----------


## zaggahamma

and theyre all 9pm except the sunday games...oh yeh ppl only work on mondays duh what was i thinking

7:30 is a perfect start time for night sporting events

----------


## Sfla80

And for those who hate Lebron ^^^ lol. Go to hoops talk on facebook and check out what he said about Duncan. Now that's a class act!  :Smilie:

----------


## basketballfan22

> Did you see this?


Lmao. I love it!

----------


## basketballfan22

> love it and my passion makes florida blue as well so lets do this....8:30?


LMAO! That is probably true.

----------


## basketballfan22

> And for those who hate Lebron ^^^ lol. Go to hoops talk on facebook and check out what he said about Duncan. Now that's a class act!


Yeah, I just read that. I am not sure if he actually believes it, but I know I do!

----------


## basketballfan22

I have a ****ing job interview 3 hours away from home at 1:30 MT, so I am going to be speeding back down. I hope I don't miss too much of the game. It starts at 7 MT, so I should be good *crossing my fingers*.

----------


## basketballfan22

Don't expect me to be here during the games though, lol. I seclude myself from society when my Spurs play.

----------


## Rwy

Lebron is a great dude. His decision was poor but it still was for a good cause. No matter what you do in todays media you cannot please everyone. I really dont think people him as much as they hate wade or just Miami. Its such a shitty sports city and has the worse fan base.

----------


## Rwy

> Don't expect me to be here during the games though, lol. I seclude myself from society when my Spurs play.


I have like 5-6 friends that all watch knicks games. We do a group text for a lot of the games

----------


## Sfla80

> Lebron is a great dude. His decision was poor but it still was for a good cause. No matter what you do in todays media you cannot please everyone. I really dont think people him as much as they hate wade or just Miami. Its such a shitty sports city and has the worse fan base.


This is what I agree on. Miami is a horrible sports city. Fans suck here. But then again half of them are New Yorkers anyways. I grew up blocks from "joe Robby stadium" old name of dolphins stadium. We used to sit on the roof of the house and listen to games. I listened to the entire Super Bowl in 87 I believe with the 49ers. My grandfather had season tickets to the perfect season. I always had season tickets to the hurricanes. Loved the heat from the start. But their stadium is in a rough part of town, plus last game I went to was the overtime win last year against the pacers. (Great game) but took us 3 hrs to drive 2.2 miles after the game. And that's why I don't go to many others lol. Rather watch from the comfort of my house.

----------


## zaggahamma

lets see how humble his interviews go if and when fouls get called proportionately and EVERYTHING isnt going his way...u think the guy doesnt have a pr man...or is he gonna be a dik on the microphone
its easy to be well spoken when you are put up on a throne
thanks this just made more fuel for the fire tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

less than an hour!

----------


## "Maximus"

This is why I usually avoid this type of threads.. comments like rwy + my best friend's zaggahamama (wtf with the name change buddy.. you must of have seen this one coming from me -in good kind hearted fun of course lol). Resuming my rant, none of you mother*******, heat hating los**rs, have EVER ever been to South FL to realistically form an unbiased, informed opinion about the Heat fan base or any other sports related to SFL aka Miami (in general).

You guys (yeah, "you guys") only parrot what you guys hear and read on the hating boards/threads on ESPN, NBA, MSNBC, and TrollSports (I mean, FoxSports) LOL, I'm having a blast, igniting your asses in this comment.

To make an example of what I am trying to convey here, it would be like me talking trash of the Pacers, Knicks, or Spurs' fan base or any sports associated with any of the cities represented in general by the demographics of those teams, without me never even having attended a game or have never followed other sports associated with any of those cities.

Ok, rant aside and releasing my wrath on the selected "few" of "you guys" bwahahahah... Let's go freaking Heat all the way!!!!!!

 :Smilie: 

Love you guys. Will try to troll this thread more often!

Max

----------


## zaggahamma

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL on above post

get more into name change later

GO SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

----------


## Rwy

> This is why I usually avoid this type of threads.. comments like rwy + my best friend's zaggahamama (wtf with the name change buddy.. you must of have seen this one coming from me -in good kind hearted fun of course lol). Resuming my rant, none of you mother*******, heat hating los**rs, have EVER ever been to South FL to realistically form an unbiased, informed opinion about the Heat fan base or any other sports related to SFL aka Miami (in general).
> 
> You guys (yeah, "you guys") only parrot what you guys hear and read on the hating boards/threads on ESPN, NBA, MSNBC, and TrollSports (I mean, FoxSports) LOL, I'm having a blast, igniting your asses in this comment.
> 
> To make an example of what I am trying to convey here, it would be like me talking trash of the Pacers, Knicks, or Spurs' fan base or any sports associated with any of the cities represented in general by the demographics of those teams, without me never even having attended a game or have never followed other sports associated with any of those cities.
> 
> Ok, rant aside and releasing my wrath on the selected "few" of "you guys" bwahahahah... Let's go freaking Heat all the way!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


I have been to Miami about 15 times. WMC every year for a decade and then other vacations. I am not going to go back and forth cause I really dont care that much. I think the first place I heard it was a beat writer in Miami. Saying this city doesnt deserve such talent.

You can say anything you like about any NY team. I have been to sporting events in other cities and nothing compares to MSG when the Knicks go against a great team like the heat.

Enjoy Lebron while you can he def is not going to be around much longer  :Smilie:

----------


## Rwy

> This is what I agree on. Miami is a horrible sports city. Fans suck here. But then again half of them are New Yorkers anyways. I grew up blocks from "joe Robby stadium" old name of dolphins stadium. We used to sit on the roof of the house and listen to games. I listened to the entire Super Bowl in 87 I believe with the 49ers. My grandfather had season tickets to the perfect season. I always had season tickets to the hurricanes. Loved the heat from the start. But their stadium is in a rough part of town, plus last game I went to was the overtime win last year against the pacers. (Great game) but took us 3 hrs to drive 2.2 miles after the game. And that's why I don't go to many others lol. Rather watch from the comfort of my house.


I am 8 minutes from MSG but its just to expensive now. I agree I would rather watch from home

----------


## zaggahamma

startin already

no call on the reach in on splitter

----------


## zaggahamma

now cole reaches in NO CALL

----------


## zaggahamma

and anderson GETS THE CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

also HATE the name Udonis..

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Rwy

Oh and lets not forget the heat fans doing the ravens white stripes chant


I didnt think much was worse then Novak doing the rodgers belt move but that def is

----------


## zaggahamma

lebron gets the foul call in the end of the game WHERE THE FVCK was parkers call?????????????????????????

why cant they call fouls on both sides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

even the fvcking commentators favor the heat....the ball is about a foot off his hands....oh NOW they see it

----------


## zaggahamma

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyahhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RipOwens

> even the fvcking commentators favor the heat....the ball is about a foot off his hands....oh NOW they see it


They got the call right... Definitely a good bucket.

----------


## Rwy

Great shot by Parker

----------


## basketballfan22

**** yeah!!!! That's how we do it baby! Steal game 1 and start the series right! I lost my voice; but if they waived off that shot from Parker, I was going to kill someone and never watch basketball again! **** those analysts who all picked Miami! Yet again the Spurs are disrespected and not appreciated! We'll see what everyone has to say when we win our fifth title!

----------


## basketballfan22

^^^That was supposed to be in all caps, but for some reason it didn't post that way.

----------


## basketballfan22

Miami stole our, "Ayyyy Ohhhh" chant too!

----------


## basketballfan22

> I have like 5-6 friends that all watch knicks games. We do a group text for a lot of the games


I get so intense during games (especially of this magnitude) that it is honestly best for everyone else that I quarantine myself, lol.

----------


## basketballfan22

> HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL on above post
> 
> get more into name change later
> 
> GO SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!


What was your name before zagga?

----------


## zaggahamma

> What was your name before zagga?


jpkman

there was a douchebag member that had been banned ..came back, named himself jp-man

got banned again

i didnt want to be associated plus i thought about changing a few times anyway....i changed less than a year ago

----------


## zaggahamma

i found out that even though game 2 is in miami there gonna skip friday and saturday

DUMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

----------


## basketballfan22

> i found out that even though game 2 is in miami there gonna skip friday and saturday
> 
> DUMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!


Yeah, that happens often. If you are going to have two days off, it should be between Games 2 and 3 when teams travel to a new locale. I don't know why they do this.

----------


## basketballfan22

> jpkman
> 
> there was a douchebag member that had been banned ..came back, named himself jp-man
> 
> got banned again
> 
> i didnt want to be associated plus i thought about changing a few times anyway....i changed less than a year ago


Ah, I see. Did he intentionally try to mimic your name because he and you were clashing?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ah, I see. Did he intentionally try to mimic your name because he and you were clashing?


no..i dont think so anyway...in fact i didnt know until quite a few months later who he WAS because he brought back his old avy...his new avy was a picture of cigarrette butts so maybe he had a hidden hatred for me because i believe he did have negative things said towards me in a thread i started years ago about smoke in the tampa hardrock casino ( I CANT STAND SMOKING/BEING EXPOSED TO IT MORESO)

Then i noticed he started some shiat in another thread and i hadnt had any congruent threads with him and he eventually got banned again...i believe he LOVES smoking...its not just a habit...its a HOBBY/LOVE
can u imagine?

but i really dont know if he came up with that name to bother me with the avy because like i said i dont remember any congruent threads...maybe one or 2 out of 1,000 

but there u go

lol

i like my new user name A LOT...and love the knickname zagga...lmao

----------


## basketballfan22

> no..i dont think so anyway...in fact i didnt know until quite a few months later who he WAS because he brought back his old avy...his new avy was a picture of cigarrette butts so maybe he had a hidden hatred for me because i believe he did have negative things said towards me in a thread i started years ago about smoke in the tampa hardrock casino ( *I CANT STAND SMOKING/BEING EXPOSED TO IT MORESO*)
> 
> Then i noticed he started some shiat in another thread and i hadnt had any congruent threads with him and he eventually got banned again...i believe he LOVES smoking...its not just a habit...its a HOBBY/LOVE
> can u imagine?
> 
> but i really dont know if he came up with that name to bother me with the avy because like i said i dont remember any congruent threads...maybe one or 2 out of 1,000 
> 
> but there u go
> 
> ...


You and austinite should get together, lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

> You and austinite should get together, lol.


j vegas too...think he was gonna beat an old lady neighbor up for smoking next door .....lmao

damn i missed there not being a game tonigh...guess i'll go see internship tomorrow to help pass the time

was picturing the sweep just a lil while ago

----------


## basketballfan22

> j vegas too...think he was gonna beat an old lady neighbor up for smoking next door .....lmao
> 
> damn i missed there not being a game tonigh...guess i'll go see internship tomorrow to help pass the time
> 
> was picturing the sweep just a lil while ago


Lmao. Beating an old lady, now that's what I call commitment! You will have to tell me how _The Internship_ is. It looks like it may be pretty funny. I also want to watch _This Is The End_.

"Sweep"? That is a high expectation, lol. I just want to win the series baby. If we can pull out Game 2 too, man we will have an extremely great chance to take it. I know Charles Barkley predicted the Spurs before the series started, and I just heard him tell Dan Patrick that he wouldn't be surprised if the Spurs sweep 'em.

----------


## zaggahamma

i will...we got the tickets at costco to save 3 bucks a ticket off the night showing so we should be going tonight...if not tomorrow before game time

i doubt we will se this is the end in the theater looks more like a dvd type....prolly some hillarious shiat though...bordering on TOO goofy even

yup i think the commentators (magic and bark) saw how the matchups went in favor of the spurs in game one...and the refs started calling fouls on both ends in the second half....thats all i ask...dont call fouls on one side and not the other...MAKES NO SENSE

spurs know even though they won they missed a lot of shots....41 % not gonna cut it...i was scared when ray allen seemed to have fresh legs and was elevating nicely on his 3 ball j's....that 3 ball will KILL us...i guarantee u that...they have to contest them all

----------


## basketballfan22

Yeah, we definitely didn't play our best, which makes our win that more impressive. We must hit our 3s and open jumpers if we want to win. It is insane that we only had 4 turnovers last game too, so we can't expect that every game which is why hitting our shots will be that more important.

I was scared of Ray's hitting his 3s too. We were down, albeit not by much, the entire game. Until the fourth quarter, we would bring it within 2 or 1, but we could never tie it or take the lead. Needless to say, I was getting pretty paranoid.

LeBron is going to be far more aggressive this next game too. I have a feeling the fouling situation is going to be more similar to the Pacers' series this next game sadly. I just hope we can take it. The game is on an hour earlier at 6 MT Sunday too.

----------


## zaggahamma

less than 3 hours amigos

time for a lil nap

then grill some burgers

----------


## basketballfan22

Yep! First the pre-game show, then game time baby! Now it's time to seclude myself, lol. Go Spurs Go!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

see ya after grizzly adams

----------


## basketballfan22

> see ya after grizzly adams


LMFAO! You should hear how superstitious I used to be, lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

Startin al fvcking ready!!!!!!!!!!!! Wade lands on his back and no fcking call....then 2 calls in a row on the heat side!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

duncan gets pummeled UNDER THE NET ....NO FVCKING CALL!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

james fouls duncan first! NO CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

and i want an explanation/thoughts later on this...

the commentators saw what i said above and SAID NOTHING.....NOTHING!!!!!!!!! not, james gets away with the contact, etc.

*NOTHING*

----------


## zaggahamma

The james does the 2 steps and stop bullshiat

----------


## zaggahamma

thank God....they r gonna call the reach ins on some of the traps!

----------


## zaggahamma

wtf dont they box out the fvcking tatooed mohawwek freak out!

----------


## zaggahamma

freak gets open under the hoop AGAIN!

----------


## zaggahamma

Then gets wide open again for a fvcking dunk....wtf

----------


## zaggahamma

He never thinks he fouls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

More technicals needed for that fvvcking baby!

----------


## zaggahamma

parker gets pummeled NO CALL

any ticky tack on the other end...FOUL!

just the difference the heat need to get the edge

----------


## zaggahamma

like i said...spurs in 6

----------


## zaggahamma

u ok buddy?

----------


## "Maximus"

> u ok buddy?


Not sure if you were referring to me from this morning catching up with the thread.. tried to troll but couldn't write a cohesive sentence myself!

Me? Yeah, I am.. hate Mondays man.. I'm just sobering up from last night.. I really don't like going out drinking anymore but the wife had a great time, and consequently, I *ended having* a greeaaattttt time afterwards lol.. went to sleep like close to 3am!

You?

----------


## "Maximus"

I only have one thing to say about last night's: monster block on Tiago Splitter!

LMAO

----------


## basketballfan22

> u ok buddy?


Lol, no! Nah, I am all right. I am just disgusted with our performance. Despite playing terribly, we were still in the game; then we completely fell apart in the fourth. I am just so angry and disappointed.

I knew we would turn the ball over more but not that much. Several of those turnovers were unforced to boot!

I feel bad for Danny and Kawhi because they played so well, and the rest of the team couldn’t reward their effort and great play. Charles and many analysts like to say how the young guys don’t play well during away games, but it was our veterans that were terrible. We can’t expect play that great from those two all the time, so it would have been nice if we could have come out with a win. I mean Danny went 6 for 6 including 5 threes! Despite not shooting the three-ball well, Kawhi played out of his mind on the boards. He is also playing as great of defense as one can possibly play against the best player in the world. Tim shot 3 for 13. That is HORRIBLE! I don’t know why he isn’t backing his defender down! DID HE NOT WATCH HIBBERT IN THE LAST SERIES?!? I know Tim is not as big as Roy, but Tim has been successful when he does back his defender down instead of shooting those stupid fadeaways. Then there is Ginóbili. This is the worst he has ever played! This entire playoffs he has been God-awful! Yesterday he couldn’t even dribble the damn ball! I said before the series started that the series would be dictated by how well Manu and Wade play. Our best player, Tony, shot 5 for 14. It was an embarrassing effort all around.

It sucks even more considering how terribly LeBron played. He won’t play like that again, so yesterday was a great chance to come out with a win.

We are coached well and have veteran players, so we BETTER come out tomorrow and play with a vengeance!

----------


## basketballfan22

At least the referees have been calling the games well. I know there have been a few bad calls and no-calls that should have been called, but for the most part the games have been refereed well. That is all I ask. If the Heat are going to beat us, THEY better beat us and not the refs. Let's just hope they continue to referee this well the rest of the series.

----------


## basketballfan22

> I only have one thing to say about last night's: monster block on Tiago Splitter!
> 
> LMAO


How about LeBron's miss in the open court? Haha! Danny Green made a fool of him! No one says Splitter is the best in the world.

----------


## "Maximus"

> How about LeBron's miss in the open court? Haha! Danny Green made a fool of him! No one says Splitter is the best in the world.


True, and I am not debating that, but... it is hell funny when you go to any major sports news channel and the first thing they show and/or talk about is LBJs block on _your Spur's_ Tiago Splitter lmao!

----------


## basketballfan22

> True, and I am not debating that, but... it is hell funny when you go to any major sports news channel and the first thing they show and/or talk about is LBJs block on _your Spur's_ Tiago Splitter lmao!


Yes, that is so surprising. ESPN's talking about LeBron? Shocker! They can talk all they want about one play. We aren't Indiana or any other team that Miami has played. Plays like that won't affect the team one bit. In the end San Antonio came out of Miami with one win. We now have three straight in San Antonio. I only care about the outcome of the games. Yes, Miami killed us; but no one one expected this series to be easy.

----------


## "Maximus"

I'm trolling man lol.. don't take this to heart! But it isn't just ESPN.. At least TrollsCenter (SportsCenter) I try to avoid as much as I can, in all honesty.

Good series so far. Let's see how it goes back in San Antonio. We just need 1 or maybe 2 performances from my Heat over there and we shall be set for year #2 with the trophy.

Oh btw, if someone hands me my ass in such fashion LB did to Tiago, I would go into hiding myself as well lol!

----------


## basketballfan22

> I'm trolling man lol.. don't take this to heart! But it isn't just ESPN.. At least TrollsCenter (SportsCenter) I try to avoid as much as I can, in all honesty.
> 
> Good series so far. Let's see how it goes back in San Antonio. We just need 1 or maybe 2 performances from my Heat over there and we shall be set for year #2 with the trophy.
> 
> Oh btw, if someone hands me my ass in such fashion LB did to Tiago, I would go into hiding myself as well lol!


Lol, I know you are. You warned us all in your previous post. The wound is still fresh though, so give me a break! Lol. I believe Miami will need to win at least two in San Antonio, but hopefully they won't get one!

You already went into hiding after Game 1. :Smilie:

----------


## "Maximus"

Zaggahamama.. buddy, I see you down there in red! It was about time I get butchered among haters man.. What took you so long? LOL

In all seriousness, long time we don't do this man. How are you?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lol, no! Nah, I am all right. I am just disgusted with our performance. Despite playing terribly, we were still in the game; then we completely fell apart in the fourth. I am just so angry and disappointed.
> 
> I knew we would turn the ball over more but not that much. Several of those turnovers were unforced to boot!
> 
> I feel bad for Danny and Kawhi because they played so well, and the rest of the team couldn’t reward their effort and great play. Charles and many analysts like to say how the young guys don’t play well during away games, but it was our veterans that were terrible. We can’t expect play that great from those two all the time, so it would have been nice if we could have come out with a win. I mean Danny went 6 for 6 including 5 threes! Despite not shooting the three-ball well, Kawhi played out of his mind on the boards. He is also playing as great of defense as one can possibly play against the best player in the world. Tim shot 3 for 13. That is HORRIBLE! I don’t know why he isn’t backing his defender down! DID HE NOT WATCH HIBBERT IN THE LAST SERIES?!? I know Tim is not as big as Roy, but Tim has been successful when he does back his defender down instead of shooting those stupid fadeaways. Then there is Ginóbili. This is the worst he has ever played! This entire playoffs he has been God awful! Yesterday he couldn’t even dribble the damn ball! I said before the series started that the series would be dictated by how well Manu and Wade play. Our best player, Tony, shot 5 for 14. It was an embarrassing effort all around.
> 
> It sucks even more considering how terribly LeBron played. He won’t play like that again, so yesterday was a great chance to come out with a win.
> 
> We are coached well and have veteran players, so we BETTER come out tomorrow and play with a vengeance!


well said and you pointed to the 2 underperfomers perfectly

----------


## basketballfan22

And I have intentionally avoided ESPN since last night, so I don't have to be reminded about the damn game. I will probably still watch _Around the Horn_ and _Pardon the Interruption_, but that is it.

----------


## "Maximus"

> Lol, I know you are. You warned us all in your previous post. The wound is still fresh though, so give me a break! Lol. I believe Miami will need to win at least two in San Antonio, but hopefully they won't get one!
> 
> You already went into hiding after Game 1.


Nah, I try trolling and messing with you guys here often but between work and wife I really have my hands full.. I'm taking the day off today because of the mrs last night lol

----------


## "Maximus"

> And I have intentionally avoided ESPN since last night, so I don't have to be reminded about the damn game. I will probably still watch _Around the Horn_ and _Pardon the Interruption_, but that is it.


lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

> Zaggahamama.. buddy, I see you down there in red! It was about time I get butchered among haters man.. What took you so long? LOL
> 
> In all seriousness, long time we don't do this man. How are you?


hurt my back yesterday and have been sleeping most of the day

took a muscle relaxer and have just been zoning

yes, so what, a block....the idiot should have laid it in put a lil arc on it your not allowed to block those...lol...he deserved to have that blocked...is it ok to follow through and make good contact on the players shoulders though...if thats the case i would block lbj's shots and follow through EVERY TIME!

i'm glad bball22 thinks the games are being called decently...maybe i'm just bias but i think the whole game got turned into that route because of not calling fouls on both ends...then they call the non shooting fouls only to make it look like their calling some on the heat...

----------


## "Maximus"

> hurt my back yesterday and have been sleeping most of the day
> 
> took a muscle relaxer and have just been zoning
> 
> yes, so what, a block....the idiot should have laid it in put a lil arc on it your not allowed to block those...lol...he deserved to have that blocked...is it ok to follow through and make good contact on the players shoulders though...if thats the case i would block lbj's shots and follow through EVERY TIME!
> 
> i'm glad bball22 thinks the games are being called decently...maybe i'm just bias but i think the whole game got turned into that route because of not calling fouls on both ends...then they call the non shooting fouls only to make it look like their calling some on the heat...


Sorry to hear about your back man; I hope you get better soon.

And we all know you are biased. I'm impressed the colors red, black, and white don't give you nightmares lol.

----------


## basketballfan22

> hurt my back yesterday and have been sleeping most of the day
> 
> took a muscle relaxer and have just been zoning
> 
> yes, so what, a block....the idiot should have laid it in put a lil arc on it your not allowed to block those...lol...he deserved to have that blocked...is it ok to follow through and make good contact on the players shoulders though...if thats the case i would block lbj's shots and follow through EVERY TIME!
> 
> i'm glad bball22 thinks the games are being called decently...maybe i'm just bias but i think the whole game got turned into that route because of not calling fouls on both ends...then they call the non shooting fouls only to make it look like their calling some on the heat...


Lmao. I just like to approach games the way coaches and teams should approach games, and that is with no excuses. There is no denying our terrible play; and if we only rely on the referees to help bail us out, we don't deserve to be in the Finals to begin with. If the Spurs are a championship team, they need to be able to overcome any bad calls that may happen (within reason, don't get me started on the 2006 playoffs against Dallas).

Sorry about your back man. Were grilling those burgers too stressful for your back?

----------


## zaggahamma

thanks guys

i actually have chronic back issues but deal with the normal day to day spasms, etc

but like once or twice a year i wrench it out and i'm either down for a day /day and a half up to 5 days/week

moved a real heavy couch saturday and the next day just moving clothes from washer to dryer is when i tweaked it

i actually made the burgers while in pain nothin stops me from my nom noms lmao

so i'll miss the gym at least today...icing it right now

good point bball about not using anything as an excuse.....i was real disappointed in the bigmans offense..thought he played good D and on the glass...ginobli just was stinking up the place

lets get 3 straight

----------


## basketballfan22

Just in case I don't make it to this site in time before the game, I will wish my Spurs good luck; and GO SPURS GO!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

ok grizzly i wish em luck too and i hope nothing happens to lebrons ankle or bosch's ankle tonight i love them both soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much

----------


## zaggahamma

max? 

u feelin good?

----------


## zaggahamma

"i didnt foul........wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"

----------


## zaggahamma

Now i'm gonna run down the court and stomp

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## zaggahamma

Theyre doing it again....miami traps and scrapes and pummels the guy with the ball .....no call! Then get ticky tack fouls called on the other end!

Should be spurs up 16 not just 6

shameful and ridiculous and the heat dont deserve the trophy from last year cuz thats how they got it last year!

----------


## basketballfan22

WOOOO!!!!! Oh my god, I loved that! I loved how the fans mocked the Heat fans' chant to the White Stripes too. It is insane how quickly shit changes. First they kill us, then we kill them even worse.

----------


## basketballfan22

I am going to marry Gary Neal and Danny Green.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I am going to marry Gary Neal and Danny Green.


wow lil gay but 

a win is a win is a win

guess i got the 30 spread i wanted after all...goes to show how much better of a team they are

----------


## basketballfan22

Yeah, we definitely can't expect threes to go down like that the next game. There were too many offensive boards that we allowed in the first half, so we need to clean that up. If we win the next game, then we will have an extremely great chance in taking it. I will enjoy these two days though. It will be great to force back-to-back losses for the Heat too. Everyone thinks its impossible, but we will see about that.

----------


## basketballfan22

> "i didnt foul........wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"


Lmao. That's hilarious.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah, we definitely can't expect threes to go down like that the next game. There were too many offensive boards that we allowed in the first half, so we need to clean that up. If we win the next game, then we will have an extremely great chance in taking it. I will enjoy these two days though. It will be great to force back-to-back losses for the Heat too. Everyone thinks its impossible, but we will see about that.


only one day no play

we missed a few easy buckets in the first half as well and then the mauling traps again were allowed but yes the 16 3's made a huge difference

if duncan and ginobli arent gonna b offensive at least grab some boards and hit green , leonard, and neal for the 3 ball or open jumpers

----------


## basketballfan22

> only one day no play
> 
> we missed a few easy buckets in the first half as well and then the mauling traps again were allowed but yes the 16 3's made a huge difference
> 
> if duncan and ginobli arent gonna b offensive at least grab some boards and hit green , leonard, and neal for the 3 ball or open jumpers


I know; I was including the morning and afternoon of Thursday too. Yeah, there were several easy layups that we missed. I didn't think we would stand a chance with our Big 3 playing this terribly.

----------


## Rwy

Man the spurs look legit

The heat look like they are on empty

----------


## zaggahamma

south beach max where r u???????????????????????

----------


## zaggahamma

bball

their asking predictions for how many games on espn2

i like your rule ...u have to predict BEFORE the series

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ

----------


## basketballfan22

> bball
> 
> their asking predictions for how many games on espn2
> 
> i like your rule ...u have to predict BEFORE the series
> 
> GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ


Lol, I know. What were the results? I wonder how many of those voters would have picked the Heat in 4 or 5. Dumbasses! It's funny that now I am all about watching ESPN, lol.

----------


## basketballfan22

> south beach max where r u???????????????????????


He went into hiding under the guise of being busy with work and the wife. :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> He went into hiding under the guise of being busy with work and the wife.


lmao

i was thinking the same thing

he's a busy guy that max from south beach

----------


## zaggahamma

Parker has mild hamstring strain, hopes to play in Game 4 | NBA.com

----------


## basketballfan22

Yep, I saw that. I was worried during the last game, and I was hoping it was just a cramp. I know he hasn't played well the past two games, but he attracts the attention of the defense. This really sucks.

----------


## zaggahamma

i look for him to get a double double manana

20/11

----------


## basketballfan22

Well hopefully Tony Parker will be healthy for today. If we win this game, we will have an extremely great chance of taking it baby! GO SPURS GO!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

yessiree bob

got an old friend in town from my tampa days

gonna both root for the spurs

cooking out shrimp, steelhead trout, italian sausage, corn on cob, fresh green beans, rican rice and beans

2 cakes

might have to copy and paste this for the other thread lol

played golf today...enjoyed...almost played 27 holes in 93/94 degree weather....WOW!

didnt watch any tv today to hear any hype but did yesterday

seems they think if parker not healthy we done??????????????

i stand by my double double not only he gonna play but gonna BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

turned it off

felt like my friend was right

like the nba has narrated the games

didnt even attempt to find the open 3's for green and neal tonight....sure a couple but

eh

wtf

just doesnt make sense

----------


## zaggahamma

bball?

----------


## basketballfan22

God that was frustrating. We were in the game, but fell apart. Neal and Green are freaks. I am so disappointed in the rest of our team. You are correct in that we should have passed those two the ball more because they were still hot. As far as Manu is concerned, he can retire for all I care. Parker was killing Miami too in the first half, but he couldn't do shit in the second. Then Wade has a flashback game. I said the series would be dictated by Manu and Wade, and today was evidence of that. If we lose Game 5, we are done. Plain and simple.

----------


## zaggahamma

good call

u always see it as it is

manu is DISGUSTING i agree....just wanna rip the last strand of hair out of his fvcked up scalp

so many missed layups and put backs by all in the series

----------


## basketballfan22

> good call
> 
> u always see it as it is
> 
> manu is DISGUSTING i agree....just wanna rip the last strand of hair out of his fvcked up scalp
> 
> so many missed layups and put backs by all in the series


Okay it's time for me to logout because you are reigniting my anger, lol. Seriously. THESE PAST TWO GAMES WE KEPT MISSING EASY ****ING BASKETS. HOW MANY TIMES CAN MIAMI BLOCK OUR SHOTS TOO?!? WE SHOULD BE MAKING SOME OF OUR "AND-1s" TOO.

----------


## basketballfan22

WE NEED TO BOX THEM OUT TOO! I AM SICK OF THE OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS WE KEEP ALLOWING! Sorry for the anger, but God!

----------


## zaggahamma

lol yeh i NEVER get angry.....geez....chill out

lmao

yeh usually its that 500 tattooed mohawk fvcker grabbin the put backs but i didnt see that fvcker play one minute and they still jammed us up

fn neal making 80 ft 3 pointers but no....lets lob it into that ****ing 8ft duncan so he can miss the 4 footers all night or get blocked by 6'4" wade or that headband wearing shiat bird lbj 

or lets let ray fvcking 90 year old allen grab rebounds all fvcking night

WTF???????

GOTTA GET GAME 5 

and fullfill my prediction

----------


## basketballfan22

> lol yeh i NEVER get angry.....geez....chill out
> 
> lmao
> 
> yeh usually its that 500 tattooed mohawk fvcker grabbin the put backs but i didnt see that fvcker play one minute and they still jammed us up
> 
> fn neal making 80 ft 3 pointers but no....lets lob it into that ****ing 8ft duncan so he can miss the 4 footers all night or get blocked by 6'4" wade or that headband wearing shiat bird lbj 
> 
> or lets let ray fvcking 90 year old allen grab rebounds all fvcking night
> ...


Lmao. You should see how angry I get in real time during the games. I don't understand how that old ass Allen is defending us and rebounding either. There are many frustrating things about this series.

----------


## basketballfan22

Zagga, I know we had talked about this before; but _This Is The End_ got really good reviews. I am going to go watch it tomorrow, so I will tell you what I thought of it. How was _The Internship_? It didn't get the best of reviews.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Zagga, I know we had talked about this before; but _This Is The End_ got really good reviews. I am going to go watch it tomorrow, so I will tell you what I thought of it. How was _The Internship_? It didn't get the best of reviews.


oh sorry i thought i reviewed it...must have been facebook...

it was just aight...imo....seen lot funnier films especially with that duo....not sure if it was cuz they had to keep it pg13 or what but it was decent funny, kind of a feel good /cutesy/self help/learn/grow family type movie but like i said still had some humor and definitely not a walk out movie which I WILL DO

1-10 i give it a 6.9 where 2 other recent now u see me 6.5 and great gatsby 6.....go back a few months..."this is 40" i give 8.8....love rudd's movies....if i think of a few others ive seen recent i'll rate those so u can compare and see if you have similar opinion or what not or ask me a few that you may have liked or even disliked and i'll rate
tell u right now i'm not a fast and the furious, transformers, karate ....movie liker ...lol
damn we got another day with no bball....played golf this weekend helped make it go a lil faster....damn its hot out

----------


## basketballfan22

Haha, oh man you even go into decimal points when rating. That's hardcore! I only rate by 0.5 increments, but I work on a 10+ scale so 10+ is the absolute pinnacle a movie can achieve. I have seen literally thousands of movies (I am a movie buff); and growing up, I used to rate all the movies I watched. I will list a few (I believe there are less than 10 in all) of my 10+ movies:

_Gladiator_, _The Green Mile_, _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_, _Braveheart_, and _The Shawshank Redemption_.

I know it is unfair to compare movies from different genres (especially comedies), but I do anyway. As far as some of my favorite comedies ever, they would be the following:

_Superbad_, _Dumb and Dumber_, _Tropical Thunder_, _Pineapple Express_, and _Zoolander_.

Despite how much I love actually going to the movies, I don't go that often (little pricey); therefore a VAST majority of films that I watch are either rented (via Netflix or pay-per-view) or are watched on premium channels, e.g. HBO and Showtime. Here are a few recent movies that I have seen and liked:

_The Perks of Being a Wallflower_, _Lincoln_, _Silver Linings Playbook_, _Django Unchained_, _Moonrise Kingdom_, and _Argo_.

I think you and I have similar taste in movies as I too don't like the types of movies you listed. I would add to that list: musicals, romantic movies (for the most part), and even big time war movies. I know it is weird for a guy to not love action movies with a lot of shooting and killing (there are some I really like, but it is because they had compelling stories), but I tend to not be too crazy about them.

I haven't seen _This is 40_, but I do like Paul Rudd a lot. I think that movie is geared towards an older crowd, and my sister (she is 39) seems to believe that I wouldn't like it that much.

I can be somewhat of a movie snob, but I am not too bad. I enjoy independent films (not to the extent of my sister who seems to hate ANY big-budget film), comedies, and quality dramas. My taste in movies tends to correlate well with how critics review films as there have not been many films that have been rated poorly that I enjoyed, and vice versa.

Hopefully the extra day off will allow the Spurs to recuperate that way we can beat the shit out of the Heat.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Haha, oh man you even go into decimal points when rating. That's hardcore! I only rate by 0.5 increments, but I work on a 10+ scale so 10+ is the absolute pinnacle a movie can achieve. I have seen literally thousands of movies (I am a movie buff); and growing up, I used to rate all the movies I watched. I will list a few (I believe there are less than 10 in all) of my 10+ movies:
> 
> _Gladiator_, [I]*The Green Mile[*/I], _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_, _Braveheart_, and _The Shawshank Redemption_.
> *ALSO SEEN AND LIKED A LOT*
> I know it is unfair to compare movies from different genres (especially comedies), but I do anyway. As far as some of my favorite comedies ever, they would be the following:
> 
> _Superbad_, _Dumb and Dumber_, _Tropical Thunder_, _Pineapple Express_, and _Zoolander_.
> *ALSO SEEN AND LIKED (AND HOW ABOUT FORGETTING SARAH MARSHAL, ROLE MODELS, KNOCKED UP...)*
> Despite how much I love actually going to the movies, I don't go that often (little pricey); therefore a VAST majority of films that I watch are either rented (via Netflix or pay-per-view) or are watched on premium channels, e.g. HBO and Showtime. Here are a few recent movies that I have seen and liked:
> ...


wow , i'm glad i didnt bore you with my long text i can see that this is not the case  :Smilie: 

cool, yes, the decimal system might not be carved in stone but if we try to micro compare i may pull that system back out at some time just to help portray

i tried bolding my responses we'll see how it comes out...i havent perfected the gbrice multi quote system yet....lol

i was telling my friend well if the series continues we win you win we win you win...... SPURS WILL BE CHAMPS!

----------


## zaggahamma

guess its our thread anyway bro...we'll talk movies and basketball....lol

going to see man of steel today  :Smilie:

----------


## basketballfan22

> guess its our thread anyway bro...we'll talk movies and basketball....lol
> 
> going to see man of steel today


Lmao, yeah. I will happily discuss movies and basketball. Not so much golf though, hence the no response to that portion of your post  :Wink: .

I just saw Rwy's post about _Man of Steel_, and he said it is the best comic movie ever. I HIGHLY doubt that as _The Dark Knight_ was nothing short of incredible. I would probably give that movie a 9 or a 10, and I am very selective with how I rate movies. Heath Ledger was Oscar-worthy for his portrayal of The Joker. I am sure _Man of Steel_ is really good though.

----------


## basketballfan22

> wow , i'm glad i didnt bore you with my long text i can see that this is not the case 
> 
> cool, yes, the decimal system might not be carved in stone but if we try to micro compare i may pull that system back out at some time just to help portray
> 
> i tried bolding my responses we'll see how it comes out...i havent perfected the gbrice multi quote system yet....lol
> 
> i was telling my friend well if the series continues we win you win we win you win...... SPURS WILL BE CHAMPS!


It was a little hard to decipher that post, lol. Gb's style is just so much cleaner. I couldn't quite understand your post on the whole action movie comment. You said you agree, but yet you feel the exact opposite. Lol, how is that possible?

I have heard of and seen _Wanderlust_, but I thought it was just-okay. I did enjoy _My Idiot Brother_.

----------


## basketballfan22

If you can, what are your top 10 movies of all time irrespective of genre? If that is too difficult, I will allow you to break it up into genres.

----------


## zaggahamma

> It was a little hard to decipher that post, lol. Gb's style is just so much cleaner. I couldn't quite understand your post on the whole action movie comment. You said you agree, but yet you feel the exact opposite. Lol, how is that possible?
> 
> I have heard of and seen _Wanderlust_, but I thought it was just-okay. I did enjoy _My Idiot Brother_.


yes I LOVED my idiot brother I SEE SO MANY I FORGET THEM!

and sorry, i was wondering if my desc. of action movies was gonna get cluttered...sorry...here it is:

not into cars...i like em but just not crazy about em...dont care how fast or furiously u gonna be drivin em or how GQ u look whist driving them...or climbing out of em....

action movies i like tend to revolve around rescues, national defense (butlers recent movie OLYMPUS HAS FALLEN), terminator, commando.....have u seen mel gibson's RANSOM???????? Johnny Depp's NICK OF TIME?

i'll give u my rating of MAN OF STEEL just before game time tonight

agree with your DARK NIGHT rating....i saw all and like that one the best...i really like the whole escape from prison with the jump saga....like the leading girl too never liked the others...like hathaway a lot  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

good drama to see

"my sisters keeper"

----------


## basketballfan22

> yes I LOVED my idiot brother I SEE SO MANY I FORGET THEM!
> 
> and sorry, i was wondering if my desc. of action movies was gonna get cluttered...sorry...here it is:
> 
> not into cars...i like em but just not crazy about em...dont care how fast or furiously u gonna be drivin em or how GQ u look whist driving them...or climbing out of em....
> 
> action movies i like tend to revolve around rescues, national defense (butlers recent movie OLYMPUS HAS FALLEN), terminator, commando.....have u seen mel gibson's RANSOM???????? Johnny Depp's NICK OF TIME?
> 
> i'll give u my rating of MAN OF STEEL just before game time tonight
> ...


Okay, I understand now. I have not seen _Ransom_ or _Nick of Time_.

The game is tomorrow night my man, not tonight.

Hathaway? I think you are mistaking _The Dark Knight_ with _The Dark Knight Rises_ (which was also really good). I was referring to the former with The Joker. It is pretty much universally claimed to be the greatest comic book movie of all time.

----------


## basketballfan22

> good drama to see
> 
> "my sisters keeper"


I have seen that one. It was pretty good and a little sad.

----------


## Rwy

> Lmao, yeah. I will happily discuss movies and basketball. Not so much golf though, hence the no response to that portion of your post .
> 
> I just saw Rwy's post about _Man of Steel_, and he said it is the best comic movie ever. I HIGHLY doubt that as _The Dark Knight_ was nothing short of incredible. I would probably give that movie a 9 or a 10, and I am very selective with how I rate movies. Heath Ledger was Oscar-worthy for his portrayal of The Joker. I am sure _Man of Steel_ is really good though.


I thought the third batman was better then the second as a whole but Heath Ledgers performance as the villain blows any villian performace away in comic book movie history. However take away heath and the Dark Knight was just an ok movie.


Superman and the Hulk are my two favorite comic book characters. So i am partial to superman

----------


## zaggahamma

> If you can, what are your top 10 movies of all time irrespective of genre? If that is too difficult, I will allow you to break it up into genres.


this will be hard to do just based on my memory as u can see i forgot even seeing a recent movie...that i REALLY liked "mh idiot brother"

not fine tuned or official yet but i named my all time comedy favs...with my memory i'd have to see them all again in a short period of time to rank them cuz i know most would have an identical (including decimal) rank

role models
forgetting sarah marshal
knocked up 
super bad
pineapple express
this is 40
wunderlust

again, not necessarily in that order...as i remember they all were similar hillarious

movies that i'v walked out on , again, that i can remember...never finished...just walked out of theater

this recent muppets movie(jason segel)(another actor that i really like)(hate musicals...thought i might like cuz he was in...NOT....never saw the wizard of oz from beginning to end)

lont time ago...cliffhanger(stallone)

all time drama/big picture types

titantic

titantic is the only one that keeps popping into my head

used to love tom cruises earlier pics (color of money, few good men, top gun, coctail, days of thunder)

enjoyed dicapprio's BLOOD DIAMOND a lot

well, i figured out about being wrong about when the game was on earlier in the day...just seemed utterly ridiculous AGAIN that they skip 2 days....lol

i'll try to tweak the list and get em in 1-10 

and the batman movie i was talking about...not sure where i confused ....hathaway and bale...did he not have to escape a prison?

The Dark Knight Rises - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## basketballfan22

> I thought the third batman was better then the second as a whole but Heath Ledgers performance as the villain blows any villian performace away in comic book movie history. However take away heath and the Dark Knight was just an ok movie.
> 
> 
> Superman and the Hulk are my two favorite comic book characters. So i am partial to superman


Just an okay movie? Really? I think it was definitely the best one, and Heath's performance made the movie legendary. To me it sets the bar that all superhero movies should aspire to be like.

----------


## basketballfan22

_This is the End_ is pretty ****ing hilarious by the way. I definitely recommend that movie to anyone. One of the funniest films I have seen in a while.

----------


## basketballfan22

> this will be hard to do just based on my memory as u can see i forgot even seeing a recent movie...that i REALLY liked "mh idiot brother"
> 
> not fine tuned or official yet but i named my all time comedy favs...with my memory i'd have to see them all again in a short period of time to rank them cuz i know most would have an identical (including decimal) rank
> 
> role models
> forgetting sarah marshal
> knocked up 
> super bad
> pineapple express
> ...


Yeah, I like Jason Segel too; but I disliked and too did not finish the _The Muppets_. Based off of your comedies, you really should watch _This is the End_, both Segel and Rudd make cameos (that's not really a spoiler).

How did you like _Inception_? I really enjoyed it. I am a fan of Leonardo DiCaprio both as an actor and person. _The Departed_ is an excellent mafia movie too.

The reason I thought you were mistaken was that I was talking about _The Dark Knight_ and how it is by far the best superhero movie ever made. You responded that you agreed and that you liked that one the best too. Then you described the plot to the last one _The Dark Knight Rises_. I just wanted to clarify that I was talking about the second movie, not the third.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah, I like Jason Segel too; but I disliked and too did not finish the _The Muppets_. Based off of your comedies, you really should watch _This is the End_, both Segel and Rudd make cameos (that's not really a spoiler).
> 
> How did you like _Inception_? I really enjoyed it. I am a fan of Leonardo DiCaprio both as an actor and person. _The Departed_ is an excellent mafia movie too.
> 
> The reason I thought you were mistaken was that I was talking about _The Dark Knight_ and how it is by far the best superhero movie ever made. You responded that you agreed and that you liked that one the best too. Then you described the plot to the last one _The Dark Knight Rises_. I just wanted to clarify that I was talking about the second movie, not the third.


the most recent one...i thought u meant that one but oh yeh you liked the one with ledger in it...i also liked it better than all previous ones as well but thought the best was the most recent...unusual with sequels....i didnt care for the humor in the earlier ones....i like j nickelson but just didnt do it for me...and i like all j. depp's serious movies BUT CANT STAND THOSE FN PIRATE FVCKING PARADES!

i keep being told to watch inception and i HAVENT...started watching a boot leg viewing of it and it wasnt viewable to be able to follow enjoy....i remember something about dicaprio being in an interogation room or something in the beginning?

i'll DEFINITELY watch it...heard nothing but raves about it

another movie u may find silly that is one of my favs...idk..maybe it came around and i watched at at certain time in my life who knows but a movie that i have watched more than once (which is rare for me)...CITY OF ANGELS (nick cage, meg ryan)

----------


## zaggahamma

we considered watching BOTH this is the end AND man of steel today...ended up not going at all...pretty big/bad storm round here....manana maybe

----------


## basketballfan22

> we considered watching BOTH this is the end AND man of steel today...ended up not going at all...pretty big/bad storm round here....manana maybe


Damn! I was awaiting your review. Thus far I would say the reviews for _This is the End_ are better than the ones for _Man of Steel_, but obviously they are entirely different movies.

I just assumed you had seen _Inception_, but I suppose it's best to not make such unfounded assumptions. It is definitely a really good movie, but you MUST pay attention. Honestly you may need to watch the film a couple of times for it to make complete sense. It requires you to think.

I am not sure if you hate movies with subtitles like 99% of America, but _Pan's Labyrinth_ is probably the best foreign film I have ever seen.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn! I was awaiting your review. Thus far I would say the reviews for _This is the End_ are better than the ones for _Man of Steel_, but obviously they are entirely different movies.
> 
> I just assumed you had seen _Inception_, but I suppose it's best to not make such unfounded assumptions. It is definitely a really good movie, but you MUST pay attention. Honestly you may need to watch the film a couple of times for it to make complete sense. It requires you to think.
> 
> I am not sure if you hate movies with subtitles like 99% of America, but _Pan's Labyrinth_ is probably the best foreign film I have ever seen.


i probably wouldNT even try a foreign movie

but yes i heard the same thing about inception

sorry i couldnt give u my review

u know what i HAVENT heard anybody raving about is ironman3 which i dont even know if i saw the first one....lol...i saw avengers that had ironman in it...it was just aight to me

----------


## basketballfan22

> i probably would even try a foreign movie
> 
> but yes i heard the same thing about inception
> 
> sorry i couldnt give u my review
> 
> u know what i HAVENT heard anybody raving about is ironman3 which i dont even know if i saw the first one....lol...i saw avengers that had ironman in it...it was just aight to me


I watched the first two _Ironman_ movies, and I really enjoyed them. They may be my favorites superhero movies after the _Dark Knight_ trilogy. _The Avengers_ was pretty good.

----------


## zaggahamma

man of steel 2:15 downtown disney

----------


## basketballfan22

You will have time to catch the game at 6 MT too. I want you to compare it to _The Dark Knight_ movies. Try to not use any spoilers though.

----------


## basketballfan22

Spurs in 8 minutes! GO SPURS GO!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

SAW IT!!!!!

no spoiling

equal and not greater to avengers...i liked it a lil less than my fav dark night(the last one) probably give the batman a 7 and man of steel 6.9

i dont like lois lane didnt think i would when i saw who and confirmed now i know her character is supposed to be plain jane but i'd rather look at a face for 2 hours like hathaways....freakin diane lane better lookin than her lmao

GO SPURS!

FN COMMENTATORS ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FCKING BANDWAGONISH!

----------


## zaggahamma

What

----------


## zaggahamma

......what??!!!??

----------


## basketballfan22

WOOOO!!!!!! We needed that baby! Manu plays great, and we win. Danny Green already set the record for the most 3-pointers in a Finals series, and he did it in only 5 games! He is the MVP so far. I can't recall a time when a role player won Finals MVP. We are in the driver's seat, but we need to beat them in Game 6 because Game 7 in Miami will be brutal!

----------


## basketballfan22

Damn only a 7 for Batman? God I loved the second and third ones so much. I wonder if DC plans to make a Justice League movie like Marvel did with The Avengers.

----------


## basketballfan22

Lets hope your prediction is correct about Spurs in 6 zagga. I don't think my heart can handle two more games. It is crazy to see how large these leads get. Only Game 1 was close.

----------


## zaggahamma

actually dont think he played great....lot more capable than 24....my friend predicted BEFORE I THINK he was gonna start he'd get 30 PLUS....he was right about him playing good but he ....o well....we need the same at least next game or the fated game 7...green has been consistent .....i like the few plays splitter came in and balled....officiating was decent until late 3rd quarter/4th quarter i think about 4 HORRIBLE calls

AND THE FVCKING COMMENTATORS...saying lebron was fouled.....ha!!!!!!!!! then oh, lebron MAY HAVE got a way with traveling but GOOD JOB WITH THE STRENGTH TO GET THE SHOT IN THROUGH THE FOUL!!!!!!!!! THE FVCKING NERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOOD WIN

man of steel sucked

----------


## zaggahamma

fvcking crowd clapped at the end of the movie 

i was yelping/ "stupid" "STUPID"....lmao

LAME chatter between rivals

----------


## basketballfan22

> actually dont think he played great....lot more capable than 24....my friend predicted BEFORE I THINK he was gonna start he'd get 30 PLUS....he was right about him playing good but he ....o well....we need the same at least next game or the fated game 7...green has been consistent .....i like the few plays splitter came in and balled....officiating was decent until late 3rd quarter/4th quarter i think about 4 HORRIBLE calls
> 
> AND THE FVCKING COMMENTATORS...saying lebron was fouled.....ha!!!!!!!!! then oh, lebron MAY HAVE got a way with traveling but GOOD JOB WITH THE STRENGTH TO GET THE SHOT IN THROUGH THE FOUL!!!!!!!!! THE FVCKING NERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GOOD WIN
> 
> man of steel sucked


Damn you are critical, lol. Considering how poorly Manu has played this entire playoffs, this was a very good performance. He passed the ball very well too. I was very pleased with Splitter. He is going to the rim A LOT STRONGER, so he doesn't get blocked. God, if we can win our fifth, I may cry, lol.

Also you rated _Man of Steel_ 6.9, and the last Batman movie a 7.0. That is only a one-tenth difference. How can one suck; yet the other be really good?

----------


## basketballfan22

> fvcking crowd clapped at the end of the movie 
> 
> *i was yelping/ "stupid" "stupid"....lmao*
> 
> lame chatter between rivals


Lmao!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Damn you are critical, lol. Considering how poorly Manu has played this entire playoffs, this was a very good performance. He passed the ball very well too. I was very pleased with Splitter. He is going to the rim A LOT STRONGER, so he doesn't get blocked. God, if we can win our fifth, I may cry, lol.
> 
> Also you rated _Man of Steel_ 6.9, and the last Batman movie a 7.0. That is only a one-tenth difference. How can one suck; yet the other be really good?


lmao...idk....it didnt suck but i stand by the 7.0 to 6.9

and yes ginobli DID play well/better....BUT NOT GREAT.... I think he needed 4-12 more for GREAT...but they are a TEAM and i'll take a good effort from 8 than a few great perfomances...you know....

good win

----------


## basketballfan22

24 points on 8-14 shooting with 10 assists and 8 free throw attempts. The Spurs were +19 with him on the floor. That qualifies as great, maybe not Jordan-great; but great. I won't argue though; we won!  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

great WIN!

I'm happy

----------


## basketballfan22

Assuming we win, do you think LeBron leaves Miami; and if so, where?

Where do you think Howard is going?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Assuming we win, do you think LeBron leaves Miami; and if so, where?
> *HELL*
> Where do you think Howard is going?


*and i have no idea*

havent really followed the inside the scoop...arent the lakers considering phil...wont that make everybody happy?

----------


## basketballfan22

I just hope LeBron doesn't go to LA. I know the Lakers are saving cap space for the possibility when his contract runs out.

Howard and Chris Paul want to team up. Howard may go to Houston. Phil won't be a coach again... I hope.

----------


## zaggahamma

youre letting that ugly fvcker into your head

i'm telling you man

he's just another good player

since your making me think on the matter...i think he'd be a fool to leave miami....i think he would develop more haters if he keeps bouncing pun intended

----------


## basketballfan22

Lol, well 4 MVPs suggest otherwise; and it is the Lakers that get in my head. I have no problem with his leaving, as long as he doesn't go to LA. I HATE THAT TEAM!

----------


## zaggahamma

mvp 

most vile person in this case

u remember how i voted /predicted in the beginning of this thread right?

----------


## basketballfan22

Lol, well you picked the Spurs in 6. I know a lot of this is because of your hatred for LeBron and the Heat. Why are you asking, lol?

----------


## zaggahamma

its looking like my prophecy is coming true....just gotta take the devil down one more time later tonight

green gonna rain down 3's again

its all gonna make sense once again

----------


## basketballfan22

> its looking like my prophecy is coming true....just gotta take the devil down one more time later tonight
> 
> green gonna rain down 3's again
> 
> its all gonna make sense once again


I hope your prediction is correct. Nothing will make me happier. I am getting very nervous.

----------


## zaggahamma

lol....me too

i think the heat are gonna be scared and nervous too

green, neal, ginobli need to hit a dozen or more 3's

and we need to shoot 55.55% 

7 turnovers max

5 rings

----------


## basketballfan22

55.55%, lol! I really hope Manu is back to his old form. If he can play as well or better than he did in Game 5, the Spurs have a great chance. We need to box out and not allow offensive rebounds. We need to not bite on the pump fakes. We need to minimize our turnovers (7 is asking for too much, in my opinion). We need to move the ball around. We need to pass to the open man. We need these continued contributions from Green, Neal, and Leonard. Parker needs to drive into the lane and draw in defenders. We can't miss easy baskets. Timmy needs to backdown whoever is guarding him. We just need to win the damn game!

----------


## zaggahamma

if we win tonight it will always be referred to as the PROPHECY

----------


## zaggahamma

wonder if the man wit the heat avy is worried

wonder if he's MAX'in out on the mattress again

GO SPURS

----------


## zaggahamma

bball?

u gonna drop in round 8?

hope ur not going completely off radar pre game  :Smilie:

----------


## basketballfan22

Lmao, well I work out before the game; so by the time I am done, game time is only a few minutes away. I was waiting to talk shit to "Maximus" because I don't want to catch my chickens before they hatch. We are less than 4 and a half hours away from tip-off.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao, well I work out before the game; so by the time I am done, game time is only a few minutes away. I was waiting to talk shit to "Maximus" because I don't want to catch my chickens before they hatch. We are less than 4 and a half hours away from tip-off.


yeh i think he's waiting in the doldrums not trying to jinx anything...lol

how can u like those demons though

lebron wade haslim chalmers bosch allen the french guy birdman....no wonder theyre called the heat

DEMONS!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## basketballfan22

> yeh i think he's waiting in the doldrums not trying to jinx anything...lol
> 
> how can u like those demons though
> 
> lebron wade haslim chalmers bosch allen the french guy birdman....no wonder theyre called the heat
> 
> DEMONS!!!!!!!!!!


Lmao. I think I hate the Lakers as much as you do the Heat. If LeBron does go to LA, I may have to reevaluate my stance on him, lol.

----------


## basketballfan22

Just in case it will be too late, GO SPURS GO!!!

----------


## Rwy

Lebron James is happening....

----------


## Rwy

Joey Craford no call on duncan and phanton call on Bron

gotta love it

----------


## Rwy

wow this is pretty crazy

----------


## RipOwens

Not a bad bb game here boys...

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh if only calling fouls against the spurs is a good game

TOTALLY FVCKING RIDICULOUS

I may NEVER watch ball again

i'm not the only one that thinks this shiat is rigged

why didn't pops make em foul?

why did they calls fouls all for the heat at the end?

green wasn't mangled?

ginobli wasn't scraped?

but all lebrons moves to the rim were OBVIOUS fouls?

fvck that noise

I'M DONE

----------


## Rwy

Series is over. Heat by 10 tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

u mean tomorrow

and what did u think of the foul calling at the end of the game honestly

or do u figure that the big burley james didnt get the calls he deserved earlier so its all even

----------


## Rwy

Joey Crawford missed that foul on duncan and then called the phantom on bron on the other end. It was terrible but there were not calling anything towards the end. It seems like they were letting them play.

It was def his way of saying **** you Duncan. In basketball you are playing against an opponent and the league. The league wants 7 games the league is going to get 7 games.

The officiating sucks every game and thats a given but Lebron James showed why he is the best player in bball right now.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Joey Crawford missed that foul on duncan and then called the phantom on bron on the other end. It was terrible but there were not calling anything towards the end. It seems like they were letting them play.
> 
> It was def his way of saying **** you Duncan. In basketball you are playing against an opponent and the league. *The league wants 7 games the league is going to get 7 games*.
> 
> The officiating sucks every game and thats a given but Lebron James showed why he is the best player in bball right now.


this way of behavior is worse than the 1919 world series

----------


## "Maximus"

> this way of behavior is worse than the 1919 world series


Gosh, you guys are worse than Roswell conspiracy theorists.. "ain't nobody got time for that".. lmao

----------


## Bio-Active

> u mean tomorrow
> 
> and what did u think of the foul calling at the end of the game honestly
> 
> or do u figure that the big burley james didnt get the calls he deserved earlier so its all even


Bro there were a ton of fouls not called in the game and a lot of fouls that were poor calls. Duncan over millers back and miller gets called for the foul? It was a terribly officiated game period!

----------


## "Maximus"

> Joey Crawford missed that foul on duncan and then called the phantom on bron on the other end. It was terrible but there were not calling anything towards the end. It seems like they were letting them play.
> 
> It was def his way of saying **** you Duncan. In basketball you are playing against an opponent and the league. The league wants 7 games the league is going to get 7 games.
> 
> The officiating sucks every game and thats a given but Lebron James showed why he is the best player in bball right now.


And there is so much hearsay with that post of yours, that I am actually wasting my time even replying back to you or any heat-hating conspiracy theorist out there.. I mean, jezzz "you guys" had it all last night: the advantage, the "refs'" calls lmao, and even were up 30 freaking seconds towards the championship.. but no, a few fowls and missed free-throws, was what really caused the Spurs the game not the officiating, Loch Ness monter, Lebrons residing hairline nor his HGH usage LMAO...

----------


## Rwy

> And there is so much hearsay with that post of yours, that I am actually wasting my time even replying back to you or any heat-hating conspiracy theorist out there.. I mean, jezzz "you guys" had it all last night: the advantage, the "refs'" calls lmao, and even were up 30 freaking seconds towards the championship.. but no, a few fowls and missed free-throws, was what really caused the Spurs the game not the officiating, Loch Ness monter, Lebrons residing hairline nor his HGH usage LMAO...



Lets not forget worst fan base in sports lol

Chris Bosh to fans who left Game 6 early: âDonât come back for Game 7â² | ProBasketballTalk

----------


## Bio-Active

That was crazy... Its the finals why would you leave early when you are only down by 3?

----------


## "Maximus"

> Lets not forget worst fan base in sports lol
> 
> Chris Bosh to fans who left Game 6 early: â€˜Donâ€™t come back for Game 7â€² | ProBasketballTalk


And who cares, really? You, that obviously seems to be butt hurt because your team either a) was eliminated because it is... LOL whatever, b) your team does not have an elite group of competing athletes, and/or c) your jealous because your team could not land Lebron???

I didn't noticed nobody leaving from the section I was because I was too into the game supporting my team, whether it had lost or not (they actually pulled off the upset lol).. At least I can consider myself a true Heat fan. I can name you the entire 1996 roster without googling it to the best of my knowledge. I can show you memorabilia from the early games at the OLD arena (not the AA Arena where the Heat plays now, since early 2000s) as proof if you want, when my dad used to take me to the Heat games.. That there are bandwagon fans AND HATERS, LMAO, your comment is just a living proof of it and those who left early thinking that the Heat were going to lose last night!

Nice comeback though! Next time, post more articles if you want.. Tomorrow, I will be here whether my team lose or not!

...I hope to see you on this thread, if the Spurs lose though LMAO!!

----------


## zaggahamma

i talked to people that root for the heat and admitted the end of the game was the worse officiating EVER

i do agree that there were a few bad calls in the course of the game that went both ways but the BLATANCY at the end was ridiculous

yes the spurs STILL could have won ....a missed free throw or a couple, pops could have made them fould and the 3 pointer wouldnt have been an option which i feel equals the sin of the officiating

bottom line...the heat aint all that...and that game was handed to them

----------


## zaggahamma

btw....loved seeing the receding hairline chump getting that elbow macaroni to his snoz

----------


## "Maximus"

> btw....loved seeing the receding hairline chump getting that elbow macaroni to his snoz


lmao.. at least that woke him up and got you even more upset!

I will be here joining you after 9pm from my phone.. whether we win or lose.

----------


## "Maximus"

> i talked to people that root for the heat and admitted the end of the game was the worse officiating EVER
> 
> i do agree that there were a few bad calls in the course of the game that went both ways but the BLATANCY at the end was ridiculous
> 
> yes the spurs STILL could have won ....a missed free throw or a couple, pops could have made them fould and the 3 pointer wouldnt have been an option which i feel equals the sin of the officiating
> 
> bottom line...the heat aint all that...and that game was handed to them


But zagga, I can't take you serious on this statement because you have shown to be biased. If you are going to use the "officiating" to trash the game because it didn't go your way, you need to come clean and talk about it from both ends and not just from "how bad it was officiated towards" the Spurs.. Actually, the refs were calling almost everything in favor of the Spurs last night; I was there and saw it with my own to eyes.

Those bad calls you are referring to at the end of OT, what are they? Really? Can you point them out without BS opinion? The facts only.. I can name one for you: it was hilarious to see Manu Ginobili travel all the way to Argentina for that last play. And I am not making fun of it, just watch the replays!

----------


## Rwy

But I already stated that the heat will probably win.


I dont dislike Lebron. I think he is great to watch. I would take him on the Knicks in a heartbeat. I do hate Dwade though. HATE HATE HATE DWADE

Enjoy it while you can bc Lebron will be taking his talents some where else next year

----------


## zaggahamma

> But zagga, I can't take you serious on this statement because you have shown to be biased. If you are going to use the "officiating" to trash the game because it didn't go your way, you need to come clean and talk about it from both ends and not just from "how bad it was officiated towards" the Spurs.. Actually, the refs were calling almost everything in favor of the Spurs last night; I was there and saw it with my own to eyes.
> 
> Those bad calls you are referring to at the end of OT, what are they? Really? Can you point them out without BS opinion? The facts only.. I can name one for you: it was hilarious to see Manu Ginobili travel all the way to Argentina for that last play. And I am not making fun of it, just watch the replays!


the very last shot in OT green got hit quite hard and even van gundy said it was a foul

yes there were bad call both ways but i saw it in favor of the heat....i agree that that type of opinion gets bias but i say when theres a bad call against the team that i'm rooting for...i DONT want to see bad calls AT ALL

I understand that u cant see everything and make all calls 100% but the nba has a severe problem

----------


## basketballfan22

God that was one of the most difficult games for me to get over in a LONG time. I am still a little emo right now, but tomorrow I should be back to normal. As long as my Spurs can bounce back and learn from their mistakes, we have a great shot. I just hope our young guys who messed up (e.g. Kawhi Leonard) will forget about last game and just continue to play great. If we lose, don't expect to hear from me (at least in this thread) for a while, lol. I am trying to not dwell on the past, so I refuse to discuss Game 6. It just makes me angry and depressed. I was in a cloudy haze after the game. That is after I lost my shit.

----------


## basketballfan22

Zagga, Rwy has a thread on golf just under this one.

----------


## Rwy

> God that was one of the most difficult games for me to get over in a LONG time. I am still a little emo right now, but tomorrow I should be back to normal. As long as my Spurs can bounce back and learn from their mistakes, we have a great shot. I just hope our young guys who messed up (e.g. Kawhi Leonard) will forget about last game and just continue to play great. If we lose, don't expect to hear from me (at least in this thread) for a while, lol. I am trying to not dwell on the past, so I refuse to discuss Game 6. It just makes me angry and depressed. I was in a cloudy haze after the game. That is after I lost my shit.


Tough game for a spurs fun to swallow.....going to be tough for you guys tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

> Zagga, Rwy has a thread on golf just under this one.


i'll look for it

----------


## zaggahamma

if my memory serves only 2 games were close out of the 6?

----------


## basketballfan22

Yep. Only Games 1 and 6 have been close. I predicted Spurs in 7, so let's hope I am correct.

----------


## Bio-Active

Big game tonight!!!

----------


## basketballfan22

> Big game tonight!!!


I am absolutely terrified (granted, I always am in regards to the Spurs). I had a bad dream about it, so let's hope I am not precognitive. My Spurs have to play the best game we have ever played. GO SPURS GO!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> I am absolutely terrified (granted, I always am in regards to the Spurs). I had a bad dream about it, so let's hope I am not precognitive. My Spurs have to play the best game we have ever played. GO SPURS GO!!!


theyve actually BEEN playing real good...minus a few missed ft's

hope they keep it up

----------


## Bio-Active

> theyve actually BEEN playing real good...minus a few missed ft's
> 
> hope they keep it up


All depends on Miami IMO. If Miami is aggressive to the basket and plays the defense they are capable of it could be a long night for the spurs. If not it will be a bad night for Miami. Both teams have shown that if they show up with there A game that they can blow the other out. Nothing bigger than a NBA 7 NBA finals!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> All depends on Miami IMO. If Miami is aggressive to the basket and plays the defense they are capable of it could be a long night for the spurs. If not it will be a bad night for Miami. Both teams have shown that if they show up with there A game that they can blow the other out. Nothing bigger than a NBA 7 NBA finals!!


yeh their long arms and steal/disruptive type defense is their strength as i think the spurs know how to combat their offense somehow

i havent watched too much of the critics/commentary the last 40 hours...has anyone brought up the officiating..to any significance?

----------


## Bio-Active

> yeh their long arms and steal/disruptive type defense is their strength as i think the spurs know how to combat their offense somehow
> 
> i havent watched too much of the critics/commentary the last 40 hours...has anyone brought up the officiating..to any significance?


Not a whole lot brought up about the officiating the critics are just talking about how the spurs gave away the game and they thing momentum has swung Miamis way. Honestly its not even worth listening to. Arguably we have the 2 best teams playing in game 7 tonight! I am like a kid in a candy store! Butterfly's in my stomach just thinking about tonight

----------


## basketballfan22

Screw Game 6. The Spurs can't dwell on what could have been. Manu was fouled for sure, and he should have been able to shoot some free throws. However Tim Duncan was illegally substituted after Allen hit the three. In the end the Spurs should have won that game had they done JUST 1 thing correctly at the end. STOP ALLOWING OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS! If they would have rebounded LeBron's shot, Allen wouldn't have had the opportunity to shoot it. After Bosh gets the rebound, we should have fouled him; but instead we allow the greatest shooter of all time an open 3-pointer. Kawhi Leonard should have hit both free throws at the end, so the Spurs would have been up 4 instead of just 3. We choked on the line in the end, our turnovers are killing us, and so is our inability to BOX OUT and get the defensive boards. The three biggest keys to victory are defense, turnovers, and rebounding. We failed on all three of those at the end.

----------


## basketballfan22

> Not a whole lot brought up about the officiating the critics are just talking about how the spurs gave away the game and they thing momentum has swung Miamis way. Honestly its not even worth listening to. *Arguably* we have the 2 best teams playing in game 7 tonight! I am like a kid in a candy store! Butterfly's in my stomach just thinking about tonight


What is arguable about it? There is no debate that these are the two best teams.

----------


## Bio-Active

> What is arguable about it? There is no debate that these are the two best teams.


There are a lot of people out there that think Miami shouldn't be in the finals. I am not saying anyone here said that.

----------


## basketballfan22

Lol, people can hate Miami all they want; but they are EASILY the best team in the East. If they win tonight, then they are the best team in the NBA. If my Spurs lose, I want them to lose to the the best team; and that is exactly what will happen if we come up short tonight. Champions must show perseverance, and that is exactly what Miami did last game. Now it is our turn to overcome a tough game and show the world why we are champions. After all we have done it four times before. **** the critics and so-called experts who are ruling us out tonight. That is why I haven't watched any coverage since the game. No one thought San Antonio would be this far to begin with, so what the **** do they know.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lol, people can hate Miami all they want; but they are EASILY the best team in the East. If they win tonight, then they are the best team in the NBA. If my Spurs lose, I want them to lose to the the best team; and that is exactly what will happen if we come up short tonight. Champions must show perseverance, and that is exactly what Miami did last game. Now it is our turn to overcome a tough game and show the world why we are champions. After all we have done it four times before.


I just hope it is a great game. I felt the same way with Parkers injury! It would absolutely suck if Miami won the series because of Tony not being able to preform!

----------


## zaggahamma

they played d against parker well in the last game and the spurs stll found a way to separate and take a strong lead but like bball said spurs failed to put the dagger in

its like not shooting the fvcking monster in the head in a movie and the fvcker comes back with a ski mask on your ass

balls of steel to come back and grab game 7

my prophecy was stolen

hopin bball's will come true

----------


## Bio-Active

> they played d against parker well in the last game and the spurs stll found a way to separate and take a strong lead but like bball said spurs failed to put the dagger in
> 
> its like not shooting the fvcking monster in the head in a movie and the fvcker comes back with a ski mask on your ass
> 
> balls of steel to come back and grab game 7
> 
> my prophecy was stolen
> 
> hopin bball's will come true


Its a chess match of constant adjustments

----------


## basketballfan22

> they played d against parker well in the last game and the spurs stll found a way to separate and take a strong lead but like bball said spurs failed to put the dagger in
> 
> its like not shooting the fvcking monster in the head in a movie and the fvcker comes back with a ski mask on your ass
> 
> balls of steel to come back and grab game 7
> 
> my prophecy was stolen
> 
> hopin bball's will come true


Like your friend had pointed out, if the trend of alternating wins keeps happening, the Spurs will be the 2013 NBA champions! I made two predictions. If Manu plays like his old self, we will likely win; and the Spurs will take it in 7. In my opinion, the former prediction will have to come true in order for the latter to be true.

----------


## basketballfan22

Hopefully Timmy can have a flashback game like he did in the first half of Game 6. Only this time he needs to play that well the entire game!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Its a chess match of constant adjustments


i agree...i think other than not fouling pops is a master

i'm still in denial over game 6

it was like a ghost but i blamed it all on the refs

but it still goes down in the books without asterick

that would have made my year

defeat from the jaws of victory...blah blah blah

goin into this one wanting vengeance but feel like we're chasing a ghost

idk maybe someone can relate

well...need a lil cat nap before firing up the grill and coolin down the coronas

i'll check this and chime in lil before the tip

----------


## basketballfan22

You are in denial?!? How do you think I feel? Lol. Gregg messed up, but he is a top 3 (perhaps even top 2) NBA coach of all time. If any team can bounce back from such a crushing loss, it is a team coached by him.

----------


## zaggahamma

yes he is

and i do feel for you knowing that they are your home team and heart and soul

for me ...i admit i would have been rooting for the lakers just as much...however i do seem to like the spurs team/aura/persona/grace/humility

also my bud from hondo texas

----------


## pawn master

spurs wasted Duncans biggest game in a long time. They looked defeated at the end of game 6. Green cant shoot on the road. Spurs won game 1 in Miami on the last shot. Miami will win Friday night. Wish I had seen this thread when the poll was on. I had Miami in 7 the whole series.

----------


## zaggahamma

they dont play on fridays

and u reminded my about how well timmy played and how many points he had...good point

welcome to the thread

minus saying the heat will win

----------


## basketballfan22

Zagga, recall when this thread had 105 views? Now it's over 2,000, lol.

----------


## Bio-Active

> they dont play on fridays
> 
> and u reminded my about how well timmy played and how many points he had...good point
> 
> welcome to the thread
> 
> minus saying the heat will win


Ha did you notice i haven't made any comments about who i think will win?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Ha did you notice i haven't made any comments about who i think will win?


no just noticed

when u lashed me for saying the fouls were mostly against the spurs i figured u were part of the big 3's groupie club

lmao

didnt u say u were at the game too?

----------


## Bio-Active

> no just noticed
> 
> when u lashed me for saying the fouls were mostly against the spurs i figured u were part of the big 3's groupie club
> 
> lmao
> 
> didnt u say u were at the game too?


Oh man i would have loved to be there but no. I am so competitive by nature. I absolutely hate it when people rub my nose in it when my teams lose so i give the same respect back always. If Miami looses it would be the Spurs that i would want them to loose to! You just never know when you get 2 elite teams playing at this level. Honestly in my opinion it should have been the Spurs playing Miami in the finals last year as well. I never thought OKC was that good. For crying out loud didn't the spurs win the first 2 games in that series?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Oh man i would have loved to be there but no. I am so competitive by nature. I absolutely hate it when people rub my nose in it when my teams lose so i give the same respect back always. If Miami looses it would be the Spurs that i would want them to loose to! You just never know when you get 2 elite teams playing at this level. Honestly in my opinion it should have been the Spurs playing Miami in the finals last year as well. I never thought OKC was that good. For crying out loud didn't the spurs win the first 2 games in that series?


and win like 70 games?

okc had a very fast team and talent out the yang..if they had pops coaching...........

----------


## Bio-Active

Almost time!!

----------


## Sfla80

I've been avoiding this thread lol. 

But I have one question for you two. Win or lose isn't this much better then a spurs pacers final...or any other team for that matter? 

One of the best finals we have had in decades really! 

Good luck to the spurs tonight, you will need it  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> I've been avoiding this thread lol. 
> 
> But I have one question for you two. Win or lose isn't this much better then a spurs pacers final...or any other team for that matter? 
> 
> One of the best finals we have had in decades really! 
> 
> Good luck to the spurs tonight, you will need it


Of course.... I am glad that it will be over tonight though! cant handle much more.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I've been avoiding this thread lol. 
> 
> But I have one question for you two. Win or lose isn't this much better then a spurs pacers final...or any other team for that matter? 
> 
> One of the best finals we have had in decades really! 
> 
> Good luck to the spurs tonight, you will need it


your asking if i have the chance NOT to see lebron james, hear lebron james name, ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?

lol..

here we GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## basketballfan22

OH GOD BOYS! HERE WE GO! Game 7 of the NBA Finals. Doesn't get more intense than this. If my Spurs lose, I will be going on hiatus for a while, lol. GO SPURS GO!!!

----------


## Zodiac82

damn Im late as hell to this thread....zagga u shoulda told me in the Meal Thread this was goin on lol....gooooooo Spurssssss....cant stand Lebron

doubt if I stay up for all....gotta be to work at 6am

-Release the Kracken!!!-

----------


## zaggahamma

Fvcking refs picking up right where they fvcking left on.....mother fvcking ridiculous....fvck this league....hack away at the spurs.....no fn calls....bump the heat and theyre at the line

and still close

----------


## zaggahamma

And every mother fvcking time they do get a call on them its like mother fvcking honey boo boo drama mother fvcking time

----------


## "Maximus"

Awesome series guys! In my case, my team won and I am happy, however, my sympathy is with my fellow forum members who unfortunately the team some of you were rooting for, the Spurs, didn't make it to the championship this season. My respect to you all.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

glad u enjoyed

glad its over

sorry for bballfan moreso

i didnt want to post anything but i was refreshing every 10 min waiting to counter...then i saw my boy max...

lol

felt bad for my boy tim duncan missin the lay in then heavin the tip back 10 ft too far

lotta good action and i'll leave it on a good note

----------


## zaggahamma

i see jim and zodiac lurking below

----------


## "Maximus"

Yeah bro, I felt bad for him too seriously. I really enjoyed how him and james embraced after the game, and how Pop demonstrated his sportsmanship at the end as well.

I know sometimes passion and emotions flare during a given series but at the end of the day, we all are band of brothers, or so I want to see it this way in my case.

I had fun with you guys, plus my heat haters.. I love you guys too.

I look forward to keep engaging in spirited debates with you guys.

 :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Yes pops and duncan are great men

james hit the 3 ball tonight as well as the french lieutenants wife

----------


## zaggahamma

> yeah bro, i felt bad for him too seriously. I really enjoyed how him and james embraced after the game, and how pop demonstrated his sportsmanship at the end as well.
> 
> I know sometimes passion and emotions flare during a given series but at the end of the day, *we all are band of brothers*, or so i want to see it this way in my case.
> 
> I had fun with you guys, plus my heat haters.. I love you guys too.
> 
> I look forward to keep engaging in spirited debates with you guys.


super

----------


## basketballfan22

Well it was fun talking to you guys, especially you zagga. I would invite you to my fantasy football league, but I know you don't like it. Perhaps I will drop by from time to time in one of your golf threads; although I would have nothing to offer, lol.

I have to admit that Game 6 was harder to get over than Game 7. Maybe it was because we were 28 seconds away from a championship. I am interested to see the changes (if any) the Spurs make during the offseason. My only consolation right now is the chance to make it back to the Finals. We will be older, and teams like OKC will be fully healthy so that may be tall task.

I am so proud of Kawhi Leonard. If everyone else played with his effort, we would have won it last night. He more than redeemed himself for the missed free throw in Game 6. Of course I feel terrible for Duncan for the point-blank miss he had towards the end, but even the all-time greats miss some. He is still the greatest player of his generation, and he played fairly well for a 37-year old man. LeBron stepped up yet again (I never understood the false claims that he chokes) as did the Heat's shooters. Congratulations Miami Heat.

----------


## Sfla80

Well said sir! And congrats on and amazing series played. 

I hate to say this, but pretty sure Duncan played all that he could and left everything out there, for his last year. Hate to see him go but I believe that's gonna be the big change for u guys.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Well it was fun talking to you guys, especially you zagga. I would invite you to my fantasy football league, but I know you don't like it. Perhaps I will drop by from time to time in one of your golf threads; although I would have nothing to offer, lol.
> 
> I have to admit that Game 6 was harder to get over than Game 7. Maybe it was because we were 28 seconds away from a championship. I am interested to see the changes (if any) the Spurs make during the offseason. My only consolation right now is the chance to make it back to the Finals. We will be older, and teams like OKC will be fully healthy so that may be tall task.
> 
> I am so proud of Kawhi Leonard. If everyone else played with his effort, we would have won it last night. He more than redeemed himself for the missed free throw in Game 6. Of course I feel terrible for Duncan for the point-blank miss he had towards the end, but even the all-time greats miss some. He is still the greatest player of his generation, and he played fairly well for a 37-year old man. LeBron stepped up yet again (I never understood the false claims that he chokes) as did the Heat's shooters. Congratulations Miami Heat.


thanks bro

you as well

yes the youngster did play pretty hard

i'm a vince lombardi quote believer 

havent started or seen a golf thread lately..if u were serious about there being one send me the link i'll check it out...i asked a friend to play today but too busy...would have been good to sweat some more as much as that is hard to believe but its fn hot out there and i walk a lot even when i have the cart...so peaceful stress relieving out there...second only to fishing and f__ing...lmao

i have to admit i'm turned off bball quite a bit as ive seen several season of interuption in competition that i dont enjoy and its actually quite the opposite of stress relief

still gonna try to keep the integrity and sportsmanship to both teams...who knows maybe i'll be right back in a thread next summer 

i really did stop watching baseball until the home run drama and now i still only watch playoffs and the big show...but bball is way more exciting

and yes lbj hit those 3's which solidified his claim as a great player..when miller was cold i was liking our chances more and more but the french lieutenants wife and lbj more than filled in for him

i didnt see the congratulatory hug that max was talking about but sounds just like the spurs

.

----------


## basketballfan22

> thanks bro
> 
> you as well
> 
> yes the youngster did play pretty hard
> 
> i'm a vince lombardi quote believer 
> 
> havent started or seen a golf thread lately..if u were serious about there being one send me the link i'll check it out...i asked a friend to play today but too busy...would have been good to sweat some more as much as that is hard to believe but its fn hot out there and i walk a lot even when i have the cart...so peaceful stress relieving out there...second only to fishing and f__ing...lmao
> ...


Basketball has never been a stress reliever for me. It only makes me more stressful; yet I love it so much. I need and enjoy the breaks between seasons because my heart can't handle it, lol. I do enjoy fishing, but I seem to not be able to catch anything. I don't like baseball; the only time I MAY watch it is during the World Series. I will be here talking the NFL though; but sadly my Cowboys aren't shit compared to my Spurs, lol. I don't get the reference "french lieutenant's wife" that you keep using, lol. I turned of the TV once the game was over, so I can't comment on the Spurs' reaction to their elimination. They are the classiest organization in all of sports (I don't understand how some people hate this organization), so I am sure they handled it gracefully.

----------


## zaggahamma

battier....he's french, no?

so i call him that...lol

sorry

dont think anyone got it..was funny to me

lol

off to gym

nice hot day

biking to gym

----------


## basketballfan22

> Well said sir! And congrats on and amazing series played. 
> 
> I hate to say this, but pretty sure Duncan played all that he could and left everything out there, for his last year. Hate to see him go but I believe that's gonna be the big change for u guys.


I'm not sure on Duncan. Honestly, I think there was a better chance for retirement if the Spurs won. Manu, on the other hand, may retire. If Timmy does retire, I will bawl like a baby; and I am not ashamed to admit it. I know he had an amazing career and is the greatest power forward ever and perhaps a top 5 player ever, but it will still be hard.

----------


## basketballfan22

> battier....he's french, no?
> 
> so i call him that...lol
> 
> sorry
> 
> dont think anyone got it..was funny to me
> 
> lol
> ...


Good idea. A bike ride sounds nice. Battier is a French name, but his name should actually be "Battle." A mistake on his father's birth certificate is responsible for the name change; therefore he is not actually French. I thought you were talking about him, but I wasn't sure.

----------


## basketballfan22

Also, here you go: http://forums.steroid.com/collegiate...yone-golf.html.

----------


## Bio-Active

> thanks bro
> 
> you as well
> 
> yes the youngster did play pretty hard
> 
> 
> i'm a vince lombardi quote believer 
> 
> ...


I Didnt know you were a golfer bro? I love to play even though i suck!! If i can play par to bogie i get pretty exited but keep in mind i usually cant.... lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Also, here you go: http://forums.steroid.com/collegiate...yone-golf.html.


thanks...yes i love biking...mind you im talking 15 min to get there biking...lol...but i could ride for hour or 2 nicely...its so flat in orlando though nothing to look at really...i'm happy when i get to them gym...lol...then on the way back i look forward to my cool shake....damn bugs are a pain too

----------


## zaggahamma

> I Didnt know you were a golfer bro? I love to play even though i suck!! If i can play par to bogie i get pretty exited but keep in mind i usually cant.... lol


par/bogie is not a sucky golfer by any means and i'm prolly bout the same....i usually will get a birdie or 2 on 18 holes but can easily earn an 8 or 10 on the very next hole...i like to play match play because of it...your in oregon though right

----------


## Bio-Active

> par/bogie is not a sucky golfer by any means and i'm prolly bout the same....i usually will get a birdie or 2 on 18 holes but can easily earn an 8 or 10 on the very next hole...i like to play match play because of it...your in oregon though right


Yes i am in Oregon and remember i said if i can get par or bogie i get pretty excited... LOL I can get a birdie from time to time. We have a couple of huge courses here some of the holes almost 700 yards to the putting green

----------


## zaggahamma

so now that golf thread has 2 posts TOTAL  :Smilie:

----------


## basketballfan22

> so now that golf thread has 2 posts TOTAL


Lmao, now 3.

----------


## basketballfan22

> thanks...yes i love biking...mind you im talking 15 min to get there biking...lol...but i could ride for hour or 2 nicely...its so flat in orlando though nothing to look at really...i'm happy when i get to them gym...lol...then on the way back i look forward to my cool shake....damn bugs are a pain too


You don't even have to warmup when you bike or run to the gym. It's great at getting the blood flow going.

----------


## pawn master

Ya bad info from a friend he said it was Friday night. doesn't matter I was right anyhow now he owes me $100 bucks. Not bad. GO HAWKS GO!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yes i am in Oregon and remember i said if i can get par or bogie i get pretty excited... LOL I can get a birdie from time to time. We have a couple of huge courses here some of the holes almost 700 yards to the putting green


damn thats a lengthy par 5....even my bohemethness wont reach that one in 2...lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> damn thats a lengthy par 5....even my bohemethness wont reach that one in 2...lol


Yeah its crazy you have to learn to hit with your woods off the fairway. I bought a 7 wood a few years ago and i never hit the course without that club in my bag. I dont use a golf cart either. I always walk and just use a pull cart. I know i am old but it works. 5 post now in the golf thread

----------


## zaggahamma

I rarely use the fairway wood...i only have one its a 5 metal...but used to not carry a wood when i had a 2 iron

probably can hit my 3 iron same as the 5 wood or maybe a little longer...are we mixing threads....lol...guess the series is over and bball started this

----------


## basketballfan22

> I rarely use the fairway wood...i only have one its a 5 metal...but used to not carry a wood when i had a 2 iron
> 
> probably can hit my 3 iron same as the 5 wood or maybe a little longer...are we mixing threads....lol...guess the series is over and bball started this


Lmao, this is as much my thread as it is yours zagga. 95% of the posts in this thread are ours, so feel free to discuss anything. Yes, even golf *sigh*.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Fore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

hey bud

i keep hearing off and on even on prev movie threads on this site

the big lebowski

i know j goodman is in it and i think jeff bridges or am i mixing one of em up?

hows the movie iyo?

----------


## basketballfan22

Stop everything you are doing right now, and watch it. I love _The Big Lebowski_. It was directed by the Coen brothers. Although it didn't do well when it was released, it has since become a highly praised film. There are a few other actors in the movie such as Steve Buscemi (he is in a lot of films by the Coen brothers), Julianne Moore, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Tara Reid, John Tutero, and even Flea from Red Hot Chili Peppers. Anyway, it is one of those films everyone should watch.

Dudeism is even a religion, lol.

----------


## basketballfan22

A movie that I recently watched that was pretty good is _Side Effects_. It was way different than what I expected. I am not sure if I mentioned this before, but I am a big fan of films directed by Wes Anderson. Along with the usual suspects (e.g. Steven Spielberg and Martin Scorsese), my favorite directors are Wes Anderson, Christopher Nolan, the Coen brothers, and Quentin Tarantino (although I am one of the very few people who didn't love _Kill Bill_).

----------


## zaggahamma

i'll type more later

just got back from a big moving job and wiped

need to chill some coronas and spark the grill

HUNGREEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks

----------


## basketballfan22

Actually zag (your name is progressively getting shortened by me, lol), I will create a new thread in the Lounge dedicated to movies, and we can just post there. As much as I would love to inflate the views and replies of this thread, I think a new thread dedicated to movies will be better.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Actually zag (your name is progressively getting shortened by me, lol), I will create a new thread in the Lounge dedicated to movies, and we can just post there. As much as I would love to inflate the views and replies of this thread, I think a new thread dedicated to movies will be better.


call me z please  :Smilie: 

and alrighty then

i'm sure you'll send me the link

we had planned on seeing lone ranger and dispicable me on july 3rd so maybe i'll have some new ones to rate for you

might see the crazy jonah hill, etc. one end of the world farce tonight  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd corona and 2nd tramadol r feeling nice

burgers r done!

----------


## basketballfan22

> 2nd corona and 2nd tramadol r feeling nice
> 
> burgers r done!


Sounds delicious! I am about to head out and play some basketball. It has been WAYYY too long since I last balled it up. Here is the thread I started:

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...ml#post6599149.

----------


## basketballfan22

> call me z please 
> 
> and alrighty then
> 
> i'm sure you'll send me the link
> 
> we had planned on seeing lone ranger and dispicable me on july 3rd so maybe i'll have some new ones to rate for you
> 
> might see the crazy jonah hill, etc. one end of the world farce tonight


Yes, you have to watch that one! _This Is The End_ is hilarious, and it is a rather original idea.

----------


## basketballfan22

Well this is basketball related, so I will post it here. Finally played basketball for the first time in four months! God, it felt good. It didn't take long to get back my shot either. Sadly the two friends I played with aren't that good. I beat them 2-on-1, lol. We had a few fun games of horse and 21; on the other hand the 1-on-1 games weren't too much fun.

----------


## zaggahamma

u prolly played a few old guys next to the golf course come on man

----------


## basketballfan22

> u prolly played a few old guys next to the golf course come on man


One of the guys I played was nicknamed zagga.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> One of the guys I played was nicknamed zagga.


naw he woulda backed u down and played a lil duncan ball on ya woulda been lights out

lmao

----------


## basketballfan22

> naw he woulda backed u down and played a lil duncan ball on ya woulda been lights out
> 
> lmao


LMAO! Shit old man, you wished! If I ever am in Orlando, we can have a little 1-on-1 game. In return, I will play a little golf with you.  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> LMAO! Shit old man, you wished! If I ever am in Orlando, we can have a little 1-on-1 game. In return, I will play a little golf with you.


cool that will put me 2-0

----------


## basketballfan22

> cool that will put me 2-0


I will be LeBron to your Jameer Nelson.

----------

